# Solved: Double Charged on my Visa Card, when I get the money back?



## Cosmos2011 (May 1, 2011)

Hi:
I purchased Cannon Ink and PNY thumb stick worth $41.37 from one of leading office supply stores on June 3rd, 2013. The lady manage on duty on that day charged 'TWICE' on my Visa Card. 

I went to the store showing my Bank Statement along with the receipt when I received the Bank Statement and found the mistake. They told me they would refund it within 7 - 10 day. However, as of today, almost 45 days, I still haven't heard anything from them yet, even I called and e-mailed the headquater of the store. 

It appears to me that the store is completely disregarding on this, 'Refund.' I am totally disppointed it because the store is very reputable and one of leading office supplier-stores.

Your help on this regard would be truly appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

contact visa / your bank and see if they will resolve for you


----------



## Cosmos2011 (May 1, 2011)

etaf said:


> contact visa / your bank and see if they will resolve for you


Thanks for the response.

I went to the bank asking for their help, .... but unfortunately they told me not able to help on this regard. Guessing that I used Debit Card, 'Visa Debit Card.' If I did pay by any of Credit Cards, the bank which issued Credit Card could help, but even Credit Cards may not able to offer good responses to this.

Until this incident, I was always a very loyal and trusted customer purchasing those expensive inks, printers, PC and etc. on regular basis by using coupons and ads sending me from the its headquater. Then, I'm truly disappointed any of managers, even Customer Representative in the headquaer of the store not offerring any help nor response to this matter.

Any other suggestion and help on this would be truly appreciated.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

try to actually call and talk to someone at the headquarters and just be assertive and insistent until you get to a senior service manager who will take on your issue

Make sure to make an official complaint - often unless you say you are making an official complaint they do not get logged , as this effects some quality and financial standards , which some industries have to report.

i think calling and making a note of the date and time you call - so you can refer back to that date/time and they can listen to the recording (if they say they record calls). I have used this for a similar issue with a telephone mobile company and got a full refund, as they miss advised me, and they said they had listened to the call and agreed to a full refund.


----------



## Cosmos2011 (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the experience.

Yesterday, I went back to the store and talked to one of managers who helped me to resolve the issue. It's not 'refund,' ... only a lot of confusion because I got the money back and then got a different receipt that confusied me a lot.

However, after all it's a happy ending, because I still love to shop at the store. 

In my experience, talk to a competent and caring manager who handles this form of issue. Because, there are several different managers who seem 'rotating' their shift. It was lucky to bump in a good manager.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Yep,
Thats what I always say, there will be mistakes and a sign of a good company is how they handle those mistakes 
sounds like you got a good one

more managers are beginning to realise in the recession that the customer really is king and loyalty is a thing of the past , so they need to step up to stay in business these days

glad it all worked out to a satisfactory solution

*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the page of the thread in the upper left corner.*


----------

